# Thoughts on Brexit (Britain leaving the EU)?



## oath2order (Jun 19, 2016)

What're your thoughts on this? Should they leave?


----------



## Gregriii (Jun 19, 2016)

praise the queen


----------



## Brackets (Jun 19, 2016)

I don't think we should leave. I'll be honest, I've been so busy with uni work this year that I haven't been able to do the in-depth research that I wanted to do, but from what I've gathered I think it would be better to stay and that's what I'm gonna vote. There are good and bad points for each side though, I'm not fanatically either way.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jun 19, 2016)

I don't care very much, so naturally I'm just going to go with the stay option just because it's the same for me. Aside from familiarity, eh, whatever.

Why brexit though...?


----------



## Aquari (Jun 19, 2016)

lol wot?, how does that even work?


----------



## Gregriii (Jun 19, 2016)

RainbowCherry said:


> I don't care very much, so naturally I'm just going to go with the stay option just because it's the same for me. Aside from familiarity, eh, whatever.
> 
> Why brexit though...?



because conservationism I think


----------



## Esphas (Jun 19, 2016)

the eu gives to us more than it takes. its moronic to leave


----------



## mogyay (Jun 19, 2016)

i'm voting no. i think there are some valid reasons to leave but the pros outweigh the cons. i kind of want to do the opposite of whatever david cameron wants though


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 19, 2016)

i'm not british but tbh i think they should stay. it seems like some people just want to get the good things about EU and not the bad things or rules which is just Eh Okay. .., if you want to be able to get all the good things w being in the union then you also need to give stuff to it ..,,


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 19, 2016)

It's hard to say, there are ups and downs to both arguments, but I'm voting to stay in the EU, just because I've never lived in a time before the EU so I've not really experienced life NOT being in the EU... So I don't know any different. And I'm mostly happy with how things are at the moment (or maybe it's because I'm still young so = more ignorant? but oh well I guess we have to learn), plus it's too risky to leave, there's so many possibilities of things that could happen but no one can really tell how much it's going to affect us, so... I'm just not for that haha.


----------



## enchilada (Jun 19, 2016)

abort mission before turkey joins the EU and we get swarms of EU and non-EU immigrants alike taking our jobs, raising living costs, not to mention the effects that the collapse of the EU would have on our beautiful, prosperous country. many EU countries are struggling to keep their heads above water both socially and economically, some of them having to sell the gold in their central banks to oversea powers such as russia and china, effectively becoming puppet regimes (looking at you greece and cyprus). we already have a crisis of wealthy chinese, russian oligarchs buying up all the property in London, leaving no affordable housing for the future generation of real englishmen and women. won't even go into the immigration crisis in major cities like london. we need an independent england, free from EU instability and regulations. the first few years will be tough as we scramble to find new ways to make up for the lost benefits of EU membership, but i strongly believe london's economic might will ensure that the EU exit will pay off in the long run.


----------



## Cosmic Gerbil (Jun 20, 2016)

I agree with everything you say mate.  Britain is just too full, we don't have room to keep letting people in indefinitely.  We need to help out our own homless, poor and disabled people first.  *Old Fart mode on*  When I was growing up in the 80s and early 90s, you could just walk into a job, a good paid one.  Same with a doc's appointment.  No food banks and all the kids I knew got a place at their local schools, no problem. *Old Fart mode off*.

My family and I are also worried for the NHS.  If this link is not allowed, please delete it: http://www.express.co.uk/news/polit...ip-damage-cancer-research-collapse-NHS-health


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 20, 2016)

I'm voting stay. I voted stay in the Scottish referendum also.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 20, 2016)

I don't know because I'm not British, but I'm starting to think that it would be better if they don't.


----------



## Miii (Jun 20, 2016)

I think they should. I agree with a lot of what Milo Yiannopoulos says here.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 22, 2016)

Bumping cause the vote is happening soon.


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 23, 2016)

I really don't know much about Brexit, so if I were a British citizen, I'd know as much about what I'm voting for as the average American knows when they are voting in their own elections. My gut says vote exit because I wouldn't like the idea of having laws for my country somewhat dependent on what people from other countries think. The EU should either be an all-in thing where they literally become one country or should not exist at all and every country should be completely sovereign.


----------



## MorningStar (Jun 23, 2016)

The words I have to speak on this matter are not appropriate given the nature and average age of the user-base for this forum.

I voted no. I'm going to leave it at that.


----------



## Chris (Jun 23, 2016)

I'm voting to remain. And Meg-Mog and I will be repeating our actions from last month of sprinting to the polling station last minute after yoga. Hopefully we make it just on time again!


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 23, 2016)

I'm not sure, but I'll probably vote remain since we can have another referendum in the future but getting back in the EU if we can't make it alone would be super difficult.


----------



## namiieco (Jun 23, 2016)

My parents voted for remain but I'm not really sure what I would pick


----------



## sej (Jun 23, 2016)

My whole family is voting leave. I'm not really sure about any of this, but my family feel very strongly about leaving.


----------



## Esphas (Jun 23, 2016)

im very anti-leave. the only people who want to stay here are people who cares about britains 'pride' instead of whats actually best for the majority. im not a patriot so i see no reason to leave


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 23, 2016)

Esphas said:


> im very anti-leave. the only people who want to stay here are people who cares about britains 'pride' instead of whats actually best for the majority. im not a patriot so i see no reason to leave



I agree, most of the people who want to leave seem to be rich, racist, or just patriotic as hell for some odd reason.


----------



## Miii (Jun 23, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> I agree, most of the people who want to leave seem to be rich, racist, or just patriotic as hell for some odd reason.



What's wrong with patriotism? Loving the country you live in and caring about what happens to it in the future is a good thing, and should be encouraged.


----------



## Esphas (Jun 23, 2016)

Miii said:


> What's wrong with patriotism? Loving the country you live in and caring about what happens to it in the future is a good thing, and should be encouraged.



thinking that pieces of land we gave names to actually matters more than the people who live in said land is the cause of many a confilct


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 23, 2016)

Miii said:


> What's wrong with patriotism? Loving the country you live in and caring about what happens to it in the future is a good thing, and should be encouraged.



Basically Esphas' answer. I do care about the future of this country, as I and people I love live here, but I don't love the UK, that's pointless.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jun 23, 2016)

I think they should stay.


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 23, 2016)

Miii said:


> What's wrong with patriotism? Loving the country you live in and caring about what happens to it in the future is a good thing, and should be encouraged.



Patrioticism is not always a good thing. Especially when it allows people to overlook perhaps some of the ****ty things that go on in that country. Yes, it's important to appreciate your country but some people get so fanatic about it it is honestly embarrassing and they can become pretty xenophobic as a result.


----------



## vexnir (Jun 23, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> I agree, most of the people who want to leave seem to be rich, racist, or just patriotic as hell for some odd reason.


That reminds me... UK really, really dislikes people from my country. I have a friend over there (who is a native English person) and they only confirmed what I say, telling me how badly my people are treated. UK sounds sorta xenophobic, and it makes me wonder if it would get worse if they left EU?



Celestefey said:


> Patrioticism is not always a good thing. Especially when it allows people to overlook perhaps some of the ****ty things that go on in that country. Yes, it's important to appreciate your country but some people get so fanatic about it it is honestly embarrassing and they can become pretty xenophobic as a result.



This is very true. Patriotism often leads to fanaticism and is in general a tool to brainwash people. I was taught patriotism in school and when I looked deeper into that I realised it's sort of creepy, actually.

As for the topic: I don't know. I am not from the UK, so I feel like I don't have the necessary knowledge to state my opinion. I understand the reasons for both sides though, but personally I think it could be better if UK stays in the EU, but I am not sure. I feel like if they leave, things will become very unstable.


----------



## sej (Jun 23, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> I agree, most of the people who want to leave seem to be rich, racist, or just patriotic as hell for some odd reason.



I am for leave, and I am none of these. None of my family are these.


----------



## Esphas (Jun 23, 2016)

Sej said:


> I am for leave, and I am none of these. None of my family are these.



hence the word most. reasons for wanting to leave?


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 23, 2016)

vexnir said:


> That reminds me... UK really, really dislikes people from my country. I have a friend over there (who is a native English person) and they only confirmed what I say, telling me how badly my people are treated. UK sounds sorta xenophobic, and it makes me wonder if it would get worse if they left EU?



I can confirm that too, it's not even a few bad seeds either, more like the majority, it's honestly disgusting. The UK as a whole is definitely very xenophobic, so I feel like we'll probably end up leaving the EU as it promises "less immigrants". I think it's likely to get even worse if we leave too, as if things aren't bad enough already.



vexnir said:


> I was taught patriotism in school and when I looked deeper into that I realised it's sort of creepy, actually.



It's really verycreepy to me, definitely some sort of brainwashing tool. Such a massive proportion of people here are very patriotic, and even more in Scotland, it's a little scary.

Voting is closed, now just to wait for the results.


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 23, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> I can confirm that too, it's not even a few bad seeds either, more like the majority, it's honestly disgusting. The UK as a whole is definitely very xenophobic, so I feel like we'll probably end up leaving the EU as it promises "less immigrants". I think it's likely to get even worse if we leave too, as if things aren't bad enough already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It actually worries me how most people have voted Leave because of immigration. They don't realise how there are even greater repercussions for leaving the EU than just "we can stop those blasted immigrants entering our country". These people who often say this are also the people who want to retire in Spain but can't speak another word of a foreign language. I respect immigrants who come to the country and learn the language and get a job and contribute to society, it's not an easy thing to do. They just want to make a better life for themselves and their family and I cannot blame them sometimes.


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 23, 2016)

Does anyone know approximately when we'll know the result?


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Jun 23, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Does anyone know approximately when we'll know the result?



we should know by breakfast time so im guessing after 7/8am-ish.


----------



## Esphas (Jun 23, 2016)

anyone watching the referendum result live rn on itv?


----------



## oath2order (Jun 23, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Does anyone know approximately when we'll know the result?



Good question. It's 10 or 11PM there right?


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 23, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Good question. It's 10 or 11PM there right?



It's 11pm now, and the results will be known by 7am at the very earliest.


----------



## vexnir (Jun 23, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Good question. It's 10 or 11PM there right?



11:10 PM at the moment.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FleshyBro said:


> I can confirm that too, it's not even a few bad seeds either, more like the majority, it's honestly disgusting. The UK as a whole is definitely very xenophobic, so I feel like we'll probably end up leaving the EU as it promises "less immigrants". I think it's likely to get even worse if we leave too, as if things aren't bad enough already.



Eh, yeah, it's sorta saddening to me. You know, my country has bad economy, some people work for less than a dollar per hour and it's definitely not easy to leave their family, but it's not unheard of here for one family member going abroad and getting a job that supports the rest of the family. And those stories aren't always happy ones. We are also European, so we do not clash with UK's culture for most of the time either, I really don't get why we get so much hate if we already have it hard enough as it is. I wouldn't be surprised if more people run from here in the near future as well, because our laws are getting worse ever since conservatives took over and basic human rights are being taken away. I have thought about seeking refuge in the west for my own safety, as well.

The only thing I can think of, I guess it can be annoying when someone goes to the UK but cannot speak English. It's a bit disappointing for me if it's young people in question, because they've had every chance and resource to learn English here and it's not a hard language. However older generations didn't really have that privilege so I can understand.


----------



## Esphas (Jun 23, 2016)

gibraltar

remain: 19,322 
leave: 823

CRYING

OR LAUGHING RATHER LMFAO

- - - Post Merge - - -

newcastle upon tyne:

remain: 65404
leave: 63598

another win for us!

- - - Post Merge - - -

so far

remain: 91915
leave: 68,614

still in the lead! we won leeds but by a very small amount


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 23, 2016)

57% stay to 43% leave right now, pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Esphas (Jun 23, 2016)

remain: 106,606
leave: 10,736

pretty happy with that! im also pleasantly surprised by how much its in favour for remain

- - - Post Merge - - -

sunderland: 

remain: 51,930
leave: 82,394

:S

- - - Post Merge - - -

WERE LOSING BY 2000 CRAP


----------



## mogyay (Jun 23, 2016)

it's funny but even though i voted to remain in the eu i don't really feel that great about winning (or feel that sad about losing as the case may be right now). i think the eu is a good thing as well, i don't know if i just feel like there are bigger issues being swept aside for all this hype, idk


----------



## Esphas (Jun 23, 2016)

edit l8r


----------



## hzl (Jun 23, 2016)

I really hope we don't leave the EU because Arts and Culture funding would go down the pan if we left, leaving myself and many that I know in the arts/culture sector without jobs. That's why I voted remain, because at least if we stay in we can hang on to and fight for the tiny scrap of support and opportunities we do receive


Leave have been winning for the past hour though


----------



## Esphas (Jun 23, 2016)

were finally winning again! 50.1% for remain


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 23, 2016)

It's really close right now. It's funny that people in North America could know the result before people in the U.K. wake up.

Edit: Even though stay is winning right now, it sounds like pollsters think Brexit will eventually come back and win.


----------



## hzl (Jun 23, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> It's really close right now. It's funny that people in North America could know the result before people in the U.K. wake up.
> 
> Edit: Even though stay is winning right now, it sounds like pollsters think Brexit will eventually come back and win.



I'm fine, I'm on the graveyard shift so just sat watching the hours go by.. and the votes come in..

*edit* and now crying at the dawning reality of brexit

It was on the news, not sure where I can't find it online now, but numerous MPs have signed a letter addressed to David Cameron pleading for remain despite the result.


----------



## Esphas (Jun 23, 2016)

http://www.theguardian.com/politics...un/23/eu-referendum-live-results-and-analysis

were relying on scotland and london alone which sort of worries me. but liverpool was remain so we could see a shift if things continue to go well in that area!


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 23, 2016)

It's going back and forth. It's about as entertaining as poll watching gets.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 23, 2016)

I don't really know. I don't really trust things like this. I feel like it's rigged. Secretly, I hope that we stay, but maybe that's just because I don't like change very much.


----------



## hzl (Jun 23, 2016)

I've been on BBCs (http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/politics/eu_referendum/results) all night/morning now. I'm disappointed that my district gave majority leave vote.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 23, 2016)

Seriously though why does Boris Johnson have Trump hair


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 23, 2016)

Bowie said:


> I don't really know. I don't really trust things like this. I feel like it's rigged. Secretly, I hope that we stay, but maybe that's just because I don't like change very much.



You're not secretly hoping to stay if you're posting it online.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 23, 2016)

hzl said:


> I've been on BBCs (http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/politics/eu_referendum/results) all night/morning now. I'm disappointed that my district gave majority leave vote.



It's almost as bad as when you watch Republican primaries and you see your county vote Trump.


----------



## hzl (Jun 23, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Seriously though why does Boris Johnson have Trump hair



I hope Boris Johnson crashes his bike into the wall along the river Thames and falls into the f---ing thing


----------



## Bowie (Jun 23, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> You're not secretly hoping to stay if you're posting it online.



Well, by secretly, I mean I'm unsure, but there's a little bit of desire in me for us to stay. It's hard to put into words.

Either way, my parents are very keen on leaving, because of the immigrant problem. I tend to disagree with them on things like this.


----------



## Esphas (Jun 23, 2016)

im praying we get northern ireland on our side


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 23, 2016)

If Spain, France, Germany or some other country has a vote to leave the EU, what nickname are we going to give it? It's not the same as Grexit or Brexit.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Esphas said:


> im praying we get northern ireland on our side



I hope you get the luck of the Irish too.


----------



## Esphas (Jun 23, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> I hope you get the luck of the Irish too.



LMAO


----------



## hzl (Jun 23, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> If Spain, France, Germany or some other country has a vote to leave the EU, what nickname are we going to give it? It's not the same as Grexit or Brexit.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I can't help but find some humour in the idea of Spain leaving and then deciding to name it Spexit

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've never loved Scotland as much as I do right now


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 23, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Seriously though why does Boris Johnson have Trump hair



It must be a popular neo-Nazi look.


----------



## Esphas (Jun 23, 2016)

im not liking how people see brexit as david cameron losing instead of something a lot bigger than a petty grudge against our pm


----------



## oath2order (Jun 23, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> If Spain, France, Germany or some other country has a vote to leave the EU, what nickname are we going to give it? It's not the same as Grexit or Brexit.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Well if Spain wants to leave = Salida


France wants to leave = Frexit


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jun 23, 2016)

I think the UK is leaving.


----------



## hzl (Jun 23, 2016)

This is a sad sight right now 
11,421 rejected ballots though?


----------



## mogyay (Jun 23, 2016)

my district was 60% stay in eu, not that surprising, i haven't talked to many people from here who wanted to leave


----------



## hzl (Jun 23, 2016)

mogyay said:


> my district was 60% stay in eu, not that surprising, i haven't talked to many people from here who wanted to leave



I noticed you're from Scotland (profile stalking) and I think Scotland and a big chunk of Northern Ireland are the only districts keeping Britain on the verge of remain/ not looking likely now though. Each time the vote count goes up this half a million difference between remain and leave seems to stay where it is.

- - - Post Merge - - -

The pound has now fallen below $1.35 wow I am so glad I went to America before the referendum

- - - Post Merge - - -

Currently browsing which European countries I'd like to move to


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 23, 2016)

BBC has called it for the leave side to win.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 23, 2016)

Okay, this is pretty terrifying actually.


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 24, 2016)

Bowie said:


> Okay, this is pretty terrifying actually.



I know right? If all the polls showed Brexit losing before the referendum, then what does that say about all the polls that show Trump losing right now?

RIP David Cameron


----------



## Jint (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm just sitting here feeling extremely frustrated that I don't even have the right to vote q q;;
​


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 24, 2016)

Jint said:


> I'm just sitting here feeling extremely frustrated that I don't even have the right to vote q q;;
> ​



But you don't count for 1,094,925 votes so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Jint (Jun 24, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> But you don't count for 1,094,925 votes so it doesn't matter.



hahaha true, but at least I could have felt that I did something if I could vote 8")
being powerless to even affect the results a teeeennnyyy bit feels even worse, I'm sure.​


----------



## zoetrope (Jun 24, 2016)

How disappointing.  But, hey, at least you get to keep all the filthy terrorists and refugees out of your country, right?

/sarcasm


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 24, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> I know right? If all the polls showed Brexit losing before the referendum, then what does that say about all the polls that show Trump losing right now?
> 
> RIP David Cameron



Is he going to have to resign now?
According to my mom, though, Britain "desperately needs to leave the EU".


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 24, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> Is he going to have to resign now?



He gets his choice of -nations: either resig- or termi- If he doesn't resign, parliament likely removes him because the result is a massive embarrassment for Cameron.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 24, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> He gets his choice of -nations: either resig- or termi- If he doesn't resign, parliament likely removes him because the result is a massive embarrassment for Cameron.



I see... I wonder who the prime minister of the UK will be then. Whoever it is will be the fifth in the last 20 years (considering that there's been John Major, Tony Blair, and Gordon Brown before him).
My mom says Britain's exit is necessary, however, because "the refugees must be out of Britain". Keep in mind I live in the United States.
Anyways, yeah, I agree with you on that Trump part. This Brexit thing is starting to seem like "Dewey Defeats Truman".


----------



## hzl (Jun 24, 2016)

My heart is sinking. I wish I was 6ft under right now. Way to go Britain you've just handed full control of our country over to the corrupt, evil tory c--ts. 
Let's all say goodbye to our workers rights!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 24, 2016)

hzl said:


> My heart is sinking. I wish I was 6ft under right now. Way to go Britain you've just handed full control of our country over to the corrupt, evil tory c--ts.
> Let's all say goodbye to our workers rights!



I heard that as a result of this, they may have another referendum on Scotland, and as most of the votes in Scotland were for staying in the EU, then Scotland will leave the UK so it can rejoin the EU.
There's already been economic impacts too.


----------



## hzl (Jun 24, 2016)

zoetrope said:


> How disappointing.  But, hey, at least you get to keep all the filthy terrorists and refugees out of your country, right?
> 
> /sarcasm



pretty sure it's just the older generations who have that view. Anyone below 30 that I know desperately wanted to remain, myself included.
I swear the rest are just idiotic racist xenophobes.

Our government is basically 'LET'S BLAME ALL THE POOR, DEFENSELESS MIGRANTS WHO HAVE ESCAPED WAR TORN COUNTRIES' rather than the rich greedy f---ers who caused all the s--t in the first place.

Honestly I am so disappointed in England who voted majority of leave.


----------



## boujee (Jun 24, 2016)

So what's the results?
Social media is blowing up right now


----------



## Cazqui (Jun 24, 2016)

RIP Britain.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 24, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> I know right? If all the polls showed Brexit losing before the referendum, then what does that say about all the polls that show Trump losing right now?
> 
> RIP David Cameron



at this rate there will literally be no "good" major country to live in on this planet


I'm sorry to all our Britain locales on the site


----------



## zoetrope (Jun 24, 2016)

hzl said:


> pretty sure it's just the older generations who have that view. Anyone below 30 that I know desperately wanted to remain, myself included.
> I swear the rest are just idiotic racist xenophobes.
> 
> Our government is basically 'LET'S BLAME ALL THE POOR, DEFENSELESS MIGRANTS WHO HAVE ESCAPED WAR TORN COUNTRIES' rather than the rich greedy f---ers who caused all the s--t in the first place.
> ...



True.  Most of the exit voters seem to be racist pensioners who will be dead before things get really bad.


----------



## Esphas (Jun 24, 2016)

its all going to go downhill from here. ill be laughing when people realise that this is a bad thing and that we needed the eu for support


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 24, 2016)

Britain should just take a page from Civil War era America, and split into two, with only one half leaving

and put all the awful people that voted to leave in the leaving section so they can have fun with their new ****hole country


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 24, 2016)

Jint said:


> I'm just sitting here feeling extremely frustrated that I don't even have the right to vote q q;;
> ​



I'm just going to assume you couldn't vote because of age?

What really annoys me is that in the majority of the UK 14/15/16/17 year olds can't vote but 70/80 year olds can. Not to be rude but this result is going to effect the younger generations much more than the older, and I'm sure if younger people could vote the result would have been different, same for the general election. It honestly just annoys me to no end that young people have to watch it all go to **** and can't do anything about it.

Pretty much everything I would have said about the result had already been said. Good one Britain.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 24, 2016)

but seriously, this entire situation has me feeling literally physically ill, and I don't even live in Britain

I can't even begin to imagine what its like for people who do live there


----------



## Esphas (Jun 24, 2016)

our pm quit so now were also unsure of whos leading us lmao. gj brexit


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 24, 2016)

Esphas said:


> our pm quit so now were also unsure of whos leading us lmao. gj brexit



yeah he's staying on until a new tory mp is elected, great stuff.

Considering that the vast majority of Scotland voted remain, there's definitely going to be another Scottish referendum on the cards, and I think the results will be different. That's actually pretty scary


----------



## vexnir (Jun 24, 2016)

And here we go, Europe is starting to become chaotic. Good job, good job.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2016)

Tbh it's a sane thing they actually made people vote about it, I highly doubt all of those wanted it way back anyways. Wish we could do the same here, not really a fan of their shady businesses they pull sometimes.


----------



## Esphas (Jun 24, 2016)

the limit of my salt knows no bounds

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://petition.parliament.uk/petitions/131215

i urge you guys to spread this


----------



## Heyden (Jun 24, 2016)

god save the queen or something
pretty upsetting that people over 65 voted to leave the EU, bc they'll be dead in 10 years anyway and its no problem for them at all and now its gonna affect the younger generation :/


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 24, 2016)

Esphas said:


> the limit of my salt knows no bounds
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



That link doesn't seem to be working for me. Also the percentages don't add up, what is that based on, the number that actually voted?

However, I honestly think the voting age should be lowered.


----------



## Esphas (Jun 24, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> That link doesn't seem to be working for me.
> 
> I honestly think the voting age should be lowered.



the site was overloaded so were waiting for it to get back up

and agreed


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 24, 2016)

Esphas said:


> https://petition.parliament.uk/petitions/131215
> 
> i urge you guys to spread this








holy ****

- - - Post Merge - - -



Esphas said:


> the limit of my salt knows no bounds



confirmed old people are poison


----------



## Heyden (Jun 24, 2016)

this is why voluntary euthanasia should be legal


----------



## Esphas (Jun 24, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> holy ****
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



petition is back up!!

https://petition.parliament.uk/petitions/131215

and yeah ive always held negative feelings towards the elderly because of things like this

- - - Post Merge - - -






scary


----------



## oath2order (Jun 24, 2016)

LEAVE voters: "We're scared of the scary brown people LET'S **** OUR ECONOMY UP"


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 24, 2016)

This decision is already having a negative affect on the UK's economy, The value of the pound is already falling.

I'm honestly so shocked by this outcome, literally everything is a mess.


----------



## Chris (Jun 24, 2016)

Only followed it until 2am but it still looked like there was a chance for a turnaround in remains favour at the time. Actually shocked to wake up to this. Definitely don't see 51.9% as representing what a true majority of us want - just highlights how split we are on the issue.  

Goddamn it at the thoughts of a second Scottish referendum. So much for "once in a generation we won't bring it up again!!"


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 24, 2016)

Hoping for the best...


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 24, 2016)

As a resident of Birmingham (Christ, there are so MUCH immigrants here) I'm happy that we chose to leave the EU, with less of them around, life would definitely be so much easier.


----------



## Peter (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm disappointed that the majority of my country think that cutting themselves off from a union of countries is a better idea than working together for a common good. I still can't understand how anyone can think that way, but I guess we have to live with the consequences now.

Also, it took all but an hour for the Vote Leave campaign to reveal that their claim about the fact that ?350 million extra that would be spent on the NHS if we left Europe was basically a lie, which was a major reason that many people voted to Leave I believe, so we've got that to look forward to as well! (*x*)


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 24, 2016)

My parents voted leave but I don't know what I would pick.

On one hand as a union, we could grow stronger economy wise and control the immigration in the country as well as secure the sterling.

However, the economy could fall and result in hyperinflation which is something nobody wants.

So confused about it all. Even worse I just finished school and hoping that this does not affect my chances in job placement and further education...


----------



## oath2order (Jun 24, 2016)

Hyoshido said:


> As a resident of Birmingham (Christ, there are so MUCH immigrants here) I'm happy that we chose to leave the EU, with less of them around, life would definitely be so much easier.



Not even hiding your racism, are ye?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 24, 2016)

SensaiGallade said:


> So confused about it all. Even worse I just finished school and hoping that this does not affect my chances in job placement and further education...



you're pretty much headed straight towards your own great depression right now, so take that as you will


----------



## Jint (Jun 24, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> I'm just going to assume you couldn't vote because of age?
> 
> What really annoys me is that in the majority of the UK 14/15/16/17 year olds can't vote but 70/80 year olds can. Not to be rude but this result is going to effect the younger generations much more than the older, and I'm sure if younger people could vote the result would have been different, same for the general election. It honestly just annoys me to no end that young people have to watch it all go to **** and can't do anything about it.
> 
> Pretty much everything I would have said about the result had already been said. Good one Britain.



no, I'm legal but I don't have the rights because I'm not from the country...
heck, I should be happy about it even, given that UK universities treat international students as cash cows, my tuition fee is now heaps cheaper


Spoiler:  



off to buy pounds






instead I'm sitting here sulking over it although I'm halfway across the world, lol....

though same - I do believe that if younger voters were allowed the result might have been different 8/;; 
it's particularly frustrating and disheartening when you see the stats that the majority of younger people wanted to remain... my social medias have exploded and there's even friends of mines who are planning to obtain a new citizenship due to this >->o 
​


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 24, 2016)

also, the amount of people that voted to leave treating it as a joke is really distressing, and I unfortunately expect this same situation to happen with America's November election


----------



## Esphas (Jun 24, 2016)

2016 for worst year of the millennium?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 24, 2016)

the Mayan calendar was actually off by 4 years turns out


----------



## Esphas (Jun 24, 2016)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/isis-calls-attacks-berlin-brussels-8273022

you know your country has ****ed up when isis 'expresses delight' at your decision. i hope berlin and brussels are safe

- - - Post Merge - - -

The Foreign Office (FCO) says "there is considered to be a heightened threat of terrorist attack globally against UK interests and British nationals from groups or individuals motivated by the conflict in Iraq and Syria".

well then


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 24, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Not even hiding your racism, are ye?


Not my fault if they're the cause of it, being white in Birmingham is just asking to be insulted.

Also would you like it if you see these people roaming through rubbish bags looking for things to sell? I certainly don't.


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 24, 2016)

It's a sad day for Britain and a sad day for Europe.


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 24, 2016)

Hyoshido said:


> Not my fault if they're the cause of it, being white in Birmingham is just asking to be insulted.
> 
> Also would you like it if you see these people roaming through rubbish bags looking for things to sell? I certainly don't.



Dude. I live in London so I know what it's like but immigrants work just as hard as British people do. They come to England to make a better life for themselves. Can you really blame them? If you were in the same situation as them would you just stay in your country living in poverty or move to a country where you can make a good living and support yourself and your family? I cannot blame them at all for wanting to move away. I just wish people would stop viewing life with such a divided outlook. We're going to end up isolating ourselves away from the rest of the world at this rate because we're so afraid of immigrants we want to push them away. There is nothing wrong with accepting other people just because they may come from a different place than we do. And as someone who values learning languages very highly, being able to study another language would not have been possible if we did not have people from that country move here to teach others. :\ But I know that not every English person values that so highly just because we expect everyone else to speak English to us all the time it's pathetic.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 24, 2016)

Britain is no longer safe


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 24, 2016)

also, it goes without saying, but the fact that a vote of just barely over 50% is being allowed to decide the future and basic rights of 100% of the people is absolutely disgusting and intolerable

not to mention, the leave voters basically gave international terrorists a victory, so gg ****wads. I hope everyone seriously involved in this suffers in the most horrible ways for the remainder of their existence


----------



## namiieco (Jun 24, 2016)

I'd rather place safe with the 2nd most advanced country in Europe than throw it out into the sea on it's own.


----------



## WeiMoote (Jun 24, 2016)

Right now, I'm asking everyone I know who lives in the UK, if they're gonna be okay...


----------



## Qwerty111 (Jun 24, 2016)

As someone that lives in England, I am absolutely livid. The leave voters were mostly older people. People who will only suffer the consequences of the Referendum for 20 or so years! I've got another 60, at the very least. Fingers crossed that leaving was a good idea... but I don't think it is.

Trump congratulated the UK for leaving the EU.

That says enough, doesn't it?


----------



## bloomwaker (Jun 24, 2016)

I follow artists from the UK, and they are freaking out. I feel bad for them.

The future is uncertain, the pound hit its lowest point in quite some time, and the careers that depended on UK staying as part of EU, well...

Good luck, everyone. 

Trump's ideology won in the UK. We in the US can't forget this. We have to make sure we vote, those of us who can, even if the race is between a giant douche and a turd sandwich.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 24, 2016)

According to my mom, the United Kingdom being in the European Union was the same as Germany attacking it in World War II.


----------



## MokaAkashiya (Jun 24, 2016)

I voted leave, I have no regrets. It might look bad now but it will get better.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 24, 2016)

MokaAkashiya said:


> I voted leave, I have no regrets. It might look bad now but it will get better.


Exactly, we have to give this stuff time before we panic.


----------



## GhulehGirl (Jun 24, 2016)

Seems Britain has voted to leave, judging by the % sky news was showing this morning. I don't take much notice of politics and such but i did watch it on Sky news for a while today and i have no idea what's gonna happen now the UK is out of the EU. Just gonna roll with it i guess and see what happens.


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 24, 2016)

http://www.cnet.com/news/what-is-the-eu-trends-on-google-in-the-uk-as-the-country-votes-to-leave/

"What is the EU?" was a popular Google search in the U.K. *after the result was announced*. Knee-jerk vote now, ask questions later.


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 24, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> http://www.cnet.com/news/what-is-the-eu-trends-on-google-in-the-uk-as-the-country-votes-to-leave/
> 
> "What is the EU?" was a popular Google search in the U.K. *after the result was announced*. Knee-jerk vote now, ask questions later.



So basically 30% of people who voted didn't have a clue what they were voting on? That's scary.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 24, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> So basically 30% of people who voted didn't have a clue what they were voting on? That's scary.



modern politics basically thrives on using and manipulating uninformed voters, so its really not surprising


----------



## oath2order (Jun 24, 2016)

Hyoshido said:


> Not my fault if they're the cause of it, being white in Birmingham is just asking to be insulted.
> 
> Also would you like it if you see these people roaming through rubbish bags looking for things to sell? I certainly don't.



You seem very pretentious and uncaring of other people's economic situations


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 24, 2016)

Who is going to succeed Cameron as prime minister? I heard it will be Boris Johnson.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 24, 2016)

MokaAkashiya said:


> I voted leave, I have no regrets. It might look bad now but it will get better.



Just wait until Ireland reunifies and Scotland leaves.

- - - Post Merge - - -



nintendofan85 said:


> Who is going to succeed Cameron as prime minister? I heard it will be Boris Johnson.



Wonderful elect the nitwit with Trump's hairdo. At least it won't be the racist dumbass Nigel


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 24, 2016)

oath2order said:


> You seem very pretentious and uncaring of other people's economic situations


Look, the people that come from other countries and actually do things for us are fine, but when you get the ones that come over here and do nothing for the country, that's stepping the line, economic situations or not.

Those are the ones I want out, I didn't specify them properly as that's what I've seen as "immigrants"


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 24, 2016)

Hyoshido said:


> Look, the people that come from other countries and actually do things for us are fine, but when you get the ones that come over here and do nothing for the country, that's stepping the line, economic situations or not.
> 
> Those are the ones I want out, I didn't specify them properly as that's what I've seen as "immigrants"



Oh wow, there's plenty people here, who were born here that "do nothing for the country". Heck, I do nothing for the country. Should the people that were born here and do nothing leave too? I honestly don't get that statement, why does it really matter if they contribute or not?

Also, those people are going nowhere, regardless of what you want.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 24, 2016)

Guess I'll do what's best and keep my views to myself, sorry for being a party pooper ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## moonford (Jun 24, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Just wait until Ireland reunifies and Scotland leaves.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Pfff, do you really believe a country who though for their freedom for years would go back to Britain? Really?


----------



## mogyay (Jun 24, 2016)

i'm pretty upset. especially considering scotland as a majority voted to stay. don't wanna create any arguments but if this isn't a case for independence then i don't know what is.. i don't want to suffer the consequences we as a country didn't even want to make.


----------



## cIementine (Jun 24, 2016)

i'm not old enough to vote, but i've been very on the fence with the whole thing. the campaigns on both sides were nothing but scaremongering and i think who won really depended on whose campaign was most terrifying. the stay campaign's main argument was about the economy, which i believe doesn't really hold as much attention to the british public as the brexit's immigration arguments. on the one hand, i thought staying was a good idea because we do gain a lot from the european union, and there's nothing wrong with being in a union with other countries; despite having a small country, we do have a 'powerful' economy, but there's no point being a small island on our own accords. besides, since no one has ever left the european union before, it's still hard to say what the overall outcome would be so it's hard to make a decision based on consequence. on the other hand, we pay so much every week (?350m) to stay in the eu and the money could go towards other things such as healthcare. also, i don't think that we should turn down refugees or immigrants like the leave party seemed to be obsessed with, and the brexit campaign has the support of lots of controversial figures (Donald trump, nigel ferage, and i think putin?) which kind of indicates we're making a mistake somewhere. however i don't think our economy is going to deteriorate as predicted by david Cameron, and what has always annoyed me about the eu is that european law trumps british law. it doesn't allow us to create our own laws and it can be very restricting, however now the brexit campaign has won, it seems none of the leave campaigners know what to do with it. heck, they even backtracked on their 'putting the ?350 mil into the NHS' promise.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 24, 2016)

they should just totally leave and start up pangaea again



pumpkins said:


> i'm not old enough to vote



not to be rude but thats all i had to read lol


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm shocked; although, wasn't the UK viewed all along as the most reluctant member of the EU?


----------



## oath2order (Jun 24, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Pfff, do you really believe a country who though for their freedom for years would go back to Britain? Really?



Both these countries I said would LEAVE britain not go back to them


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 24, 2016)

I didn't come up with these, but they're funny:

Who's next? Italeave, Czech-out, Finnish, Departugal, or maybe Oustria?


----------



## cIementine (Jun 24, 2016)

SockHead said:


> not to be rude but thats all i had to read lol



well, i suppose it makes my view irrelevant in its inability to contribute to the vote but it doesn't make my view any less valid in discussion than anyone elses. i think most people, voting age or not, have an opinion on the topic. it will affect me still, after all.


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 24, 2016)

mogyay said:


> i'm pretty upset. especially considering scotland as a majority voted to stay. don't wanna create any arguments but if this isn't a case for independence then i don't know what is.. i don't want to suffer the consequences we as a country didn't even want to make.



Nicola Surgeon has already called for another independence referendum, I can definitely see Scotland being independent in the near future.

-

However, if the UK had to pay such a large sum of money to be a part of the EU, does that mean that when Scotland rejoins the EU, we'll have to pay that sum of money ourselves, without help from the UK? I definitely don't see that working out in our favour, at all. Scotland isn't that financially stable really, the loss of the EU is one thing, but the loss of the EU and UK?


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 24, 2016)

is anybody here Welsh?

i'm interested to hear the point of view from Wales...


----------



## hzl (Jun 24, 2016)

There's currently a petition for a general election after good 'ol Dave leaves his post of PM in October (thank f--k) 
None of us want Boris to lead*** and the tory government is already as corrupt as they'll get. I think it's only right that after leaving the EU we should have new leadership. (Definitely not Farage, hopefully Corbyn or someone with an ounce of decency)

***nobody in their sane mind

Also a friend of mine on facebook wrote this, to try and sum up everything that has happened.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 24, 2016)

pumpkins said:


> well, i suppose it makes my view irrelevant in its inability to contribute to the vote but it doesn't make my view any less valid in discussion than anyone elses. i think most people, voting age or not, have an opinion on the topic. it will affect me still, after all.



dont worry bout it


----------



## f11 (Jun 24, 2016)

King Dad said:


> I didn't come up with these, but they're funny:
> 
> Who's next? Italeave, Czech-out, Finnish, Departugal, or maybe Oustria?







About to make a uk Amazon account rn &#55357;&#56384; also rip Scotland..


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 24, 2016)

hzl said:


> There's currently a petition for a general election after good 'ol Dave leaves his post of PM in October (thank f--k)
> None of us want Boris to lead*** and the tory government is already as corrupt as they'll get. I think it's only right that after leaving the EU we should have new leadership. (Definitely not Farage, hopefully Corbyn or someone with an ounce of decency)
> 
> ***nobody in their sane mind
> ...



I heard Jeremy Corbyn will be resigning as leader of Labour as both he and Cameron were for Remain.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jun 24, 2016)

Now I think about it I think it was a good idea to leave.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 24, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> Now I think about it I think it was a good idea to leave.



Why?

- - - Post Merge - - -



mogyay said:


> i'm pretty upset. especially considering scotland as a majority voted to stay. don't wanna create any arguments but if this isn't a case for independence then i don't know what is.. i don't want to suffer the consequences we as a country didn't even want to make.



I would place money on Scotland successfully leaving.


----------



## hzl (Jun 24, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> I heard Jeremy Corbyn will be resigning as leader of Labour as both he and Cameron were for Remain.



He has curbed those rumours and made a statement saying he will not resign, but instead remain (ha ironic), and fight for the rights of working British citizens


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm so ashamed to live in England right now.


----------



## sej (Jun 24, 2016)

Honestly, people are being pathetic over this whole thing. We are leaving, we can't change that, get over it. I'm just getting sick of everything about this.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 24, 2016)

Sej said:


> Honestly, people are being pathetic over this whole thing. We are leaving, we can't change that, get over it. I'm just getting sick of everything about this.



Okay, and clearly other people aren't.

If you're sick of it, feel free to leave the thread.


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (Jun 24, 2016)

Sej said:


> Honestly, people are being pathetic over this whole thing. We are leaving, we can't change that, get over it. I'm just getting sick of everything about this.



Totally agree with you! 'Remain' voters are throwing their dummies out the pram because it didn't go their way. Another referendum for this? Pfft, p!?& off! I've seen so many ageist people talk about how older people shouldn't vote, it's just sickening. Nothing is ever gonna get done if the country is fighting like this. Yes I didn't vote, but that's because I literally can't (under age).  Older people have been in and out of the EU before we were even alive so they know both advantages and disadvantages for both sides. I'm not saying any of you guys on here are doing it, because I haven't read all the comments on this thread because there are so many, but hearing it at college and on Facebook etc is just sickening. 

*rant over*.


----------



## sej (Jun 24, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Okay, and clearly other people aren't.
> 
> If you're sick of it, feel free to leave the thread.



I don't mean on this thread, I mean everywhere. I can't get away from it, it's just so stupid!


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 24, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> I heard Jeremy Corbyn will be resigning as leader of Labour as both he and Cameron were for Remain.



Cameron is leaving, but Corbyn is remaining.


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 24, 2016)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> Cameron is leaving, but Corbyn is remaining.



Good, if only he could take over as MP, instead of Boris or whoever it'll be.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm honestly glad Cameron is leaving. I can't stand the man and his efforts to convince the British public to remain is literally the only thing he's ever done for my country that I have been able to support and agree with him on.

But I feel like we've just pushed ourselves into something we know nothing about. I feel like the old have decided for the young, and the old have based their votes around specific issues, specifically migration. Which _is_ a legitimate issue here, but it's something that could have been solved without leaving the EU and doing this.


----------



## Aestivate (Jun 24, 2016)

Well, I don't live in the UK but I do live in the EU, so there was, is and will be quite some media coverage here. 

From what I've seen until know, it seems like most people that voted to leave had a very low amount of knowledge about the EU, were elderly or lived in a remote/rural area or a combination of those. Honestly, that's not very suprising as that is basically what is the case during any kind of voting that has the subject of governmental influences in any country. It always saddens me that people with a twisted image of reality are able to influence these kind of major choices, regardless of what they vote. 

Personally, I think by leaving the EU, they won't solve the problems such as those with immigration and will only gain more problems such as those regarding their economical state. Outside of the UK, there are of course also the needed consequences. Economical but also people who would need to leave the UK to return to the country where they were born regardless of the amount of life they built up in the UK. 

I guess only time will tell what the real outcome will be. If the UK ends up leaving the EU, I hope any negative consequences will be a wake-up call for more people who think not working together is the best solution to solving global problems. Our lovely populistic far-right party in the Netherlands, PVV, already is working on their campaign for a Nexit. Luckily, the other parties are aware that the leader and only official member of the PVV, Geert Wilders, is Donald Trump 2.0. 

A lot of people in the UK seemed to be heavily emotionally affected by this decision of the nation, so all I can say is stay strong and be true to yourself.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jun 24, 2016)

yea I think it's good that they left, the EU was controlling them a lot in terms of laws and regulations, not to mention their economy will eventually crash along with all of the other EU ones so they might as well get it done and over with already so all of the countries can finally stabilize


----------



## hzl (Jun 24, 2016)

Sej said:


> Honestly, people are being pathetic over this whole thing. We are leaving, we can't change that, get over it. I'm just getting sick of everything about this.



you wouldn't be sick of it if it affected yours, your colleagues and friends entire livelihoods.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> yea I think it's good that they left, the EU was controlling them a lot in terms of laws and regulations, not to mention their economy will eventually crash along with all of the other EU ones so they might as well get it done and over with already so all of the countries can finally stabilize



this is just a temporary 'solution' to a long term problem and won't iron things out for us in the end. We've basically given up our rights to free movement within the EU and artists and musicians and others who travel throughout Europe as part of their jobs will now be limited and losing money - once article 50 is triggered. 
There will be an immense change in the UK from this point forward and it honestly terrifies me.


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 24, 2016)

I don't think the sky will fall for the U.K. (I know the value of their currency took a big hit, but I think it's just a temporary knee-jerk reaction). It's not like the U.K. is now at war with the rest of Europe. They will just have to follow the same rules in other European countries as people from North America, Asia, Australia, etc. have to follow when they visit France or Spain or some other EU country. Brexit is an opportunity for the U.K. to form stronger relationships with other countries outside Europe now that it's not tied to EU regulations and can negotiate on their own terms. It basically comes down to how the U.K. manages this transition. If it goes full isolationist mode, the country will probably be in trouble, but if it can work out new trade deals and sensible immigration policies, then it will probably be fine. But the luxury of free movement within Europe is gone which is a bummer.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 24, 2016)

If Scotland decides to leave, I can't honestly blame them. I was all for them staying back in 2014, but with what they're doing, and with Scotland voting to remain, I would support that.


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 24, 2016)

I saw reference today to a poll just taken of respondents in other EU nations (perhaps it was the ten largest); of those, only France and Italy had a majority of respondents who thought their own nations should have referendums on whether to leave the EU.  very surprised it was France and Italy that polled this way.  even more surprising, was that of those polled in France and Italy, a majority said they would vote against exiting the EU.  so i guess a number of people in those countries see a referendum as a way to solidify their nations' commitment to the EU...


----------



## vel (Jun 24, 2016)

Yikes. I literally said yikes when I read the news. I do not live in England, but I have many friends who do. I think there might be an event similar to the Great Depression. All the stocks will go down, etc.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 25, 2016)

panicstatiion said:


> Yikes. I literally said yikes when I read the news. I do not live in England, but I have many friends who do. I think there might be an event similar to the Great Depression. All the stocks will go down, etc.



Worse than 2008?


----------



## sej (Jun 25, 2016)

Aestivate said:


> Well, I don't live in the UK but I do live in the EU, so there was, is and will be quite some media coverage here.
> 
> From what I've seen until know, it seems like most people that voted to leave had a very low amount of knowledge about the EU, were elderly or lived in a remote/rural area or a combination of those. Honestly, that's not very suprising as that is basically what is the case during any kind of voting that has the subject of governmental influences in any country. It always saddens me that people with a twisted image of reality are able to influence these kind of major choices, regardless of what they vote.
> 
> ...



I find that first bit very insulting. My whole family had full knowledge of the EU, thank you very much.


----------



## Aestivate (Jun 25, 2016)

Sej said:


> I find that first bit very insulting. My whole family had full knowledge of the EU, thank you very much.



''From what I've seen until know, *it seems* like *most people* that voted to leave had a very low amount of knowledge about the EU, were elderly or lived in a remote/rural area or a combination of those.''

I'm in no way insulting your family or saying anything directly towards you and/or your family. There's no reason for you to feel insulted unless you actually associate these aspects with your family.


----------



## Liamslash (Jun 25, 2016)

Don't wanna start anything, but if DHMIS taught me anything, is that the media controls everything. I think Brexit won because of the fact that everyone is just listening to the media, and the media tends to be right wing. The right wing options benefit the rich/people that have a lot. Therefore the media chose to side with the Brexit. Even Nigel admitted to faking some NHS claims.
They just stick labels on things and hope we buy it. I'm not old enough to vote, but my whole family, and I would of to, voted to stay.
EU is corrupt in some places, but we don't leave something when it gets too hard. We go through it and change it, adapt it.


----------



## sej (Jun 25, 2016)

Aestivate said:


> ''From what I've seen until know, *it seems* like *most people* that voted to leave had a very low amount of knowledge about the EU, were elderly or lived in a remote/rural area or a combination of those.''
> 
> I'm in no way insulting your family or saying anything directly towards you and/or your family. There's no reason for you to feel insulted unless you actually associate these aspects with your family.



That's still insulting. It's like saying that the leave campaign was load of rubbish.


----------



## Liamslash (Jun 25, 2016)

Sej said:


> That's still insulting. It's like saying that the leave campaign was load of rubbish.



Ehh, It's not insulting as such. It's a personal opinion on a debate thread, that most people are elderly. Which I have seen some evidence of myself. They didn't say "all people that leave the EU know nothing!". We all have our own reasons why we voted. If you decide to get personally hurt by someones opinion, that's your choice. I for one don't understand how somebody saying someone knew little about the EU or lived in a rural area could offend you, but London mostly voted to remain in the EU which proves the rural point in some way.
EDIT:
If you want further proof, just look at this poll. Most people voted "no". This could also prove that they live in a rural area or just read newspapers. But the people online that have another perspective are saying that remaining is the best idea. Once again not trying to say anything bad about your family, there opinion could be for a number of factors.


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 25, 2016)

I'm not super informed but I feel like I've heard that Europe had a lot of LGBT protection policies as a whole that may no longer apply to Britain if they leave and may set back LGBT rights for British people a lot?? I'm not sure if that's true or not but if it is then I think it's a bad idea.


----------



## sej (Jun 25, 2016)

Liamslash said:


> Ehh, It's not insulting as such. It's a personal opinion on a debate thread, that most people are elderly. Which I have seen some evidence of myself. They didn't say "all people that leave the EU know nothing!". We all have our own reasons why we voted. If you decide to get personally hurt by someones opinion, that's your choice. I for one don't understand how somebody saying someone knew little about the EU or lived in a rural area could offend you, but London mostly voted to remain in the EU which proves the rural point in some way.
> EDIT:
> If you want further proof, just look at this poll. Most people voted "no". This could also prove that they live in a rural area or just read newspapers. But the people online that have another perspective are saying that remaining is the best idea. Once again not trying to say anything bad about your family, there opinion could be for a number of factors.



Oh I know that 60% of people who voted leave are elderly. People are just making it out to be a bad thing.


----------



## Liamslash (Jun 25, 2016)

Sej said:


> Oh I know that 60% of people who voted leave are elderly. People are just making it out to be a bad thing.



Oh... I don't see how you could perceive that as being a bad thing, I don't see it as a bad thing myself. Even thought I'm team remain, I respect your families opinion. But I didn't write the original post so I don't get a say. 
But whatever, I guess.


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 25, 2016)

Buttonsy said:


> I'm not super informed but I feel like I've heard that Europe had a lot of LGBT protection policies as a whole that may no longer apply to Britain if they leave and may set back LGBT rights for British people a lot?? I'm not sure if that's true or not but if it is then I think it's a bad idea.



I don't think so at all, the UK really is at the forefront for lgbt+ issues (along with a few other countries) in the EU (EU =/= Europe). The EU has enforced rights and protections for lgbt+ people, along with adding gender identity into the anti-discrimination act, and protection for same-sex couples. However, the UK is now so forward with lgbt+ issues that I don't, at all, see it going backwards just because these laws were enforced by the EU and not the UK. The UK even played a massive part in these laws coming into place in the EU, we won't backtrack on that now, just because we have the power to. 

However, this decision will have an affect on many lgbt+ people, not just those in the UK. There's a guy in an lgbt group I'm a part of and basically he is a French trans guy, currently in the UK for university, he's been here for two years. Not only is he here for university, but he also hopes to gain citizenship as in France you can't change your legal gender or name until you have "fully transitioned" (at least top surgery and hysto) however, in the uk, the laws on name changes are different (nothing needed to change name and gender), so he hoped being here would help further his transition, in a much easier and humane way. Not being from the UK, he is now faced with the fact he cannot transition as a UK citizen and will have to live many, many years, through transition as a legal female. I'm sure there's many other trans people facing this type of issue as well. 

I personally don't think that leaving the EU will have a _great_ negative affect British lgbt+ people, but I get where the worry comes from.


----------



## namiieco (Jun 25, 2016)

Apparently at 10 o'clock on the 23rd the 2nd highest search in the UK was 'what is the EU?'


wtf


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 25, 2016)

Utarara said:


> Apparently at 10 o'clock on the 23rd the 2nd highest search in the UK was 'what is the EU?'
> 
> 
> wtf



There really needs to be more education and media coverage (not just on the news) _before_ a momentous decision like this, lots of people didn't know what they were voting on, and still don't.


----------



## Liamslash (Jun 25, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> There really needs to be more education and media coverage (not just on the news) _before_ a momentous decision like this, lots of people didn't know what they were voting on, and still don't.



Plus, the media coverage that there was. Was all for leave pretty much. Papers like the Daily Mail, Sun, pretty much any newspaper except The Mirror. We need more neutral news sources out there.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 25, 2016)

Sej said:


> That's still insulting. It's like saying that the leave campaign was load of rubbish.



The leave campaign *was* a load of rubbish.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Liamslash said:


> Plus, the media coverage that there was. Was all for leave pretty much. Papers like the Daily Mail, Sun, pretty much any newspaper except The Mirror. We need more neutral news sources out there.



sadly, neutrality doesn't give ratings/sales. which is all the media cares about

and I'd argue stuff like this is a pretty good argument against the media being allowed to do whatever it wants with little to no personal consequences

- - - Post Merge - - -



FleshyBro said:


> I personally don't think that leaving the EU will have a _great_ negative affect British lgbt+ people, but I get where the worry comes from.



from all I've been able to gather, the voting basically also put the far right in command, so uh

well, I just hope you're right


----------



## oath2order (Jun 25, 2016)

Sej said:


> That's still insulting. It's like saying that the leave campaign was load of rubbish.



It was.


I thought you were tired of all this?



LambdaDelta said:


> from all I've been able to gather, the voting basically also put the far right in command, so uh
> 
> well, I just hope you're right



There's been a disturbing trend in the rise of far right parties gaining power across the globe.

Which is annoying because time after time, conservative far right policies have been proven to not work.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 25, 2016)

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...hought-uk-stay-in-eu-remain-win-a7102516.html

HAHAHAHAHA WOOOOW


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 25, 2016)

oath2order said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...hought-uk-stay-in-eu-remain-win-a7102516.html
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA WOOOOW



The ****. Why would you vote for something you're protesting against? Makes no sense.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 25, 2016)

Vizionari said:


> The ****. Why would you vote for something you're protesting against? Makes no sense.



literally everything about this situation has been a fascinating look at human stupidity

maybe its time we rethink how the voting process works


----------



## c h i h a r u (Jun 25, 2016)

rip uk

sad that they left, sad that the u.s. is stuck with the dumbest presidential candidates


----------



## sej (Jun 25, 2016)

People asking for a second vote, is absolutely ridiculous. We voted leave, it wasn't a practice vote, just because it didn't go your way, doesn't mean you get another vote. Life doesn't work like that, deal with it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I am literally about to scream. People were *not* _cheated_ out of their vote for leave. I'm just getting so fustrated, a second vote? Come on, that is pathetic.


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 25, 2016)

Sej said:


> People asking for a second vote, is absolutely ridiculous. We voted leave, it wasn't a practice vote, just because it didn't go your way, doesn't mean you get another vote. Life doesn't work like that, deal with it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I am literally about to scream. People were *not* _cheated_ out of their vote for leave. I'm just getting so fustrated, a second vote? Come on, that is pathetic.



it reminds me of this moment from Trading Places:


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 25, 2016)

Sej said:


> People asking for a second vote, is absolutely ridiculous. We voted leave, it wasn't a practice vote, just because it didn't go your way, doesn't mean you get another vote. Life doesn't work like that, deal with it.



The amount of people that voted leave and now regret their decision is more than the amount of people that would have been needed to push the vote to stay. (not sure if that is reputable though, or just more lies.) They're calling it "Bregret"

I did vote stay, but I'm honesty not sure about a second reference, but this petition calling for one already has 2.5 million signatures, and it's going up by the minute. 

Both sides are guilty of lying and scare-mongering. Remember that NHS promise from the leave campaign?


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 25, 2016)

I can understand why people voted to leave and now regret it. An election can be framed as either a choice or a referendum. A choice is when you are given multiple options and are asked to choose what you think is the best option. A referendum is a yes/no answer to the question "Do you approve of the status quo?" A lot of people who voted "leave" likely viewed it as a referendum, and some probably weren't actually voting against the EU but instead they were voting against David Cameron and other establishment politicians. Giving the wealthy and powerful a big middle finger feels good even if you have no idea what is behind Door #2.

The same thing is happening in the U.S. If you ask someone whether Clinton or Trump would be a better president, most people will say Clinton. If you ask someone if they are happy with the U.S. government currently, they will probably say no, and if that is the most important thing on their mind when voting, then they will vote for the biggest wild card even if that's the riskiest option because they are thinking that things can't get much worse.

There are no do-overs though otherwise elections would be pointless as the losing side would always call for another one endlessly.


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 25, 2016)

this ballot seems pretty clear:



Spoiler












maybe they should have added:

"We're serious about this!  This ain't a poll!  We're gonna do what the majority decides!"


----------



## Liamslash (Jun 25, 2016)

King Dad said:


> this ballot seems pretty clear:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is common sense to be honest, people should of been aware and voted what they felt strongly about, or not voted at all.
Now we are out of lying EU members, and into lying MP members. I'm just annoyed at the stupidity of some people in the UK.


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 25, 2016)

I was being tongue in cheek.  I do think "referendum," and "should" could have made some people think this was merely advisory or an opinion ballot.  (i mean, i guess they would have had to have been ignorant to the newspapers and t.v. discussion, but still).

it could have said:

This Vote will determine whether or not the United Kingdom stays in the European Union as a member nation.  Vote for one option:

1.  The nation shall remain in the EU and continue to be a member nation of the EU.
2.  The nation shall leave the EU and no longer be a member nation of the EU.


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 25, 2016)

i dont get the people saying demanding a second vote is pathetic or "the death of democracy." should the majority demand a revote, it is merely democracy at work here. now that people have seen the legitimate effects of the brexit as opposed to what flashy campaigns (and campaign "mistakes") would tell them, i feel a second vote would bring out much more confident voters than before. to call people pathetic for attempting to demand a revote is to call them pathetic for attempting to take advantage of their democratic right. "life doesnt work like that" isnt a proper comparison here, because DEMOCRACY works like that, should the MAJORITY demand a revote, then the majority should get a revote. stop being so petty, trying to bully people out of attempting a revote. if the people genuinely wanted brexit, it would win again after a revote, wouldnt it? stubbornly telling people to stick to their first choice is just immature when it comes to something as serious as this. if the majority wants a revote, let them have a revote. if they dont want a revote, then they wont get one. stop trying to make it seem like demanding a revote is a bad thing.


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 25, 2016)

debinoresu said:


> i dont get the people saying demanding a second vote is pathetic or "the death of democracy." should the majority demand a revote, it is merely democracy at work here. now that people have seen the legitimate effects of the brexit as opposed to what flashy campaigns (and campaign "mistakes") would tell them, i feel a second vote would bring out much more confident voters than before. to call people pathetic for attempting to demand a revote is to call them pathetic for attempting to take advantage of their democratic right. "life doesnt work like that" isnt a proper comparison here, because DEMOCRACY works like that, should the MAJORITY demand a revote, then the majority should get a revote. stop being so petty, trying to bully people out of attempting a revote. if the people genuinely wanted brexit, it would win again after a revote, wouldnt it? stubbornly telling people to stick to their first choice is just immature when it comes to something as serious as this. if the majority wants a revote, let them have a revote. if they dont want a revote, then they wont get one. stop trying to make it seem like demanding a revote is a bad thing.



But how do you determine if a majority wants a revote? Do you have a vote on whether people want a revote on the referendum? I can understand voting again on this issue sometime in the future, but there needs to be time between votes otherwise you'd just be voting on it every day. If you answer a question wrong on a test, you don't get a do-over (I know some teachers are really generous and give you a re-try, but most don't). I think the U.K. has to complete the exit process which will take 2-3 years before they can try to rejoin if that's even allowed by the EU.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 25, 2016)

I thought the big deal now, though, was whether or not Scotland was going to have another independence referendum. But, if a revote is done on the EU matter, will Scotland still have a revote on its independence or not?


----------



## moonford (Jun 25, 2016)

oath2order said:


> What're your thoughts on this? Should they leave?



Is it really any of your/ anybody outside of the UK's business? Just asking...(don't hurt me)


----------



## f11 (Jun 25, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Is it really any of your/ anybody outside of the UK's business? Just asking...(don't hurt me)


yes kinda considering the effects its having on economies, markets and money.


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 25, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Is it really any of your/ anybody outside of the UK's business? Just asking...(don't hurt me)



Stock markets worldwide took a plunge after the vote, so it affected tons of people outside the U.K.


----------



## moonford (Jun 25, 2016)

gun said:


> yes kinda considering the effects its having on economies, markets and money.



Well yes, other than that though...


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jun 25, 2016)

Well, the pound's value dropped after the results were in...
View attachment 176010
(outdated graph, I know)

All of Scotland voted to remain in the European Union though, so it looks like we may have another Scottish independence vote so that Scotland can stay in. I'm not sure how I feel about this.


----------



## saehanfox (Jun 25, 2016)

The EU is a dictatorship with all the power in the hands of unelected bureaucrats in Brussels. Member states have no sovereignty. Why wouldn't you leave?


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 25, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Is it really any of your/ anybody outside of the UK's business? Just asking...(don't hurt me)


Apart from the economic repercussions already mentioned, some people are also dependent on the UK even if they don't live there. My mother, for example, is unsure if the company she works at will keep functioning as it does, if her office will be sold to another company, or if they'll just be laid off, because the company HQ is in England. Many more companies are dependent on the UK, and there's a very real chance that a lot of them will go bankrupt because of Brexit. Less people will go to work in the UK, so jobs in other European countries will fill up which will lead to an increase in unemployment.
People that are still UK citizens but live somewhere else to study, or because they're on their pension, will be affected by this (though students is less likely, with how many years a Brexit will likely take). There's about 600k pensioners living abroad that get free healthcare because of the UK's deals with the EU. They will either have to start paying their medical bills themselves or return to the UK to still get free healthcare. The reverse here is also true - people that aren't citizens of the UK but are living there now might have to return to their own countries.
There's also the small but real chance that Brexit is just the first step to the fall of the EU.
Brexit is not only a domestic issue. A lot more countries are affected by it than you might think.



I've been talking to an English friend the past two days who recently got his Master's in Politics. He's thinking of moving to another English-speaking country for a job instead of staying in England. His parents also work in jobs funded by the EU, with his mother in cancer research and his father working for a pharmaceutical company. Basically his entire family voted for remain, so they are now thinking of what their future should look like.

He also refuses to use any of the same excuses showcased in this thread, which are also used by many others across the internet and by politicians in publications (the sentiment that the racists/elderly/bigoted ****ed us). He cited a lot of mistakes made by the elite, like how Cameron's campaign was basic fearmongering (as was the opposition), but also how he decided to keep the economical benefits of the EU but marginalized the rights of the poor on the side. That in turn led to the poor comparing themselves to how migrants were treated (which, in many cases, did lead to racism). He also linked me this article (long read) which manages to break down the situation and thinking of legitimate Leave voters very well.

I understand the frustration, and I'll admit that I also think a lot of people cast idiotic votes in this referendum without realizing the consequences, but to simplify legitimate votes as being mere mindless bigotry is bigotry in itself.
If anything positive can be taken from the Brexit, it's that some members of the EU want to have serious debate about EU reform, where there is more democracy and less influence from Brussels. The EU is a wonderful thing, but it also has major flaws that need to be addressed.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 25, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Is it really any of your/ anybody outside of the UK's business? Just asking...(don't hurt me)



All I did was make a thread...


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 25, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNJ05NfM-4Y

Watched this video and it really does sound like a good move they got out of the EU.


----------



## Aali (Jun 25, 2016)

I looked up what the EU us and I'm still confused, so I guess I don't have an opinion


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 26, 2016)

Sej said:


> People asking for a second vote, is absolutely ridiculous. We voted leave, it wasn't a practice vote, just because it didn't go your way, doesn't mean you get another vote. Life doesn't work like that, deal with it.



because somewhere around 38% of people (counting those that didn't vote as well) should be allowed to decide the future for 100%, especially for something as serious as this

right


I say there should be a do over or at least some sort of negotiations because of how close the voting was for those that voted


----------



## Brackets (Jun 26, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> because somewhere around 38% of people (counting those that didn't vote as well) should be allowed to decide the future for 100%, especially for something as serious as this
> 
> right
> 
> ...



That's how democracy works, though. Out of the people who voted, a *majority*, even though just by a fraction, wanted to leave. And our government have to respect the people's decision. I voted remain and I'm disappointed, but it's done now and I think it's stupid to try again just because _we_ didn't get the results we wanted.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 26, 2016)

Brackets said:


> That's how democracy works, though.



Which is why this is also a pretty good argument against democracy. People's basic rights and future should *never* be put to a majority vote.


Plus given how many leave voters being literal ****ing idiots there were,(ironic/joke voters, voters who voted without even knowing what they were voting on, voters who voted as some sort of "protest" against it, etc) just makes the situation that much more disgusting.


----------



## Brackets (Jun 26, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> Which is why this is also a pretty good argument against democracy. People's basic rights and future should *never* be put to a majority vote.



But it's the majority. What would you rather have instead, a minority decide? A dictator?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 26, 2016)

Brackets said:


> But it's the majority. What would you rather have instead, a minority decide? A dictator?



Let the people in charge deal with the issue themselves. Don't drag civilians into it.


----------



## Brackets (Jun 26, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> Let the people in charge deal with the issue themselves. Don't drag civilians into it.



So you don't want civilians to have any input into what happens to their country?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 26, 2016)

Brackets said:


> So you don't want civilians to have any input into what happens to their country?



There's other ways to give input, but as far as voting goes, yes. Civilians should never be given direct control of their country's economical or social future. Even discounting the idiot voters, I highly doubt a good chunk of other voters even realized the magnitude of what they were voting for.

Add to the pre-voting process being a literal manipulation of the masses like basically every other voting process, and its disgusting from top to bottom.


----------



## Brackets (Jun 26, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> There's other ways to give input, but as far as voting goes, yes. Civilians should never be given direct control of their country's economical or social future. Even discounting the idiot voters, I highly doubt a good chunk of other voters even realized the magnitude of what they were voting for.
> 
> Add to the pre-voting process being a literal manipulation of the masses like basically every other voting process, and its disgusting from top to bottom.



I get what you're saying, but I just think it's a dangerous territory assuming that the general public are too stupid to make any decisions about their country. Then you could start saying that we're too stupid to vote who goes into power, etc, and then what could happen? We could become like one of those corrupt countries with a government that does whatever the **** it wants no matter what the people say, and terrible people could come into power and stay in power because 'civilians shouldn't be in control'. I agree the pre-voting process was bad though, and there was scare-mongering on both sides. But I think it was right to give us the vote.


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 26, 2016)

Nooo I'm so annoyed we're leaving.....worried they'll be another recession or something


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 26, 2016)

Some girl came up to our table and was like "noo, no more Magic Stars now!" //facepalm


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 26, 2016)

Brackets said:


> I just think it's a dangerous territory assuming that the general public are too stupid to make any decisions about their country.



I never said that. In fact I even clearly stated as such with my saying "even discounting the idiot voters". Being ill-informed and stupid are two different things. There is certainly an overlap, but they aren't one and the same.


Though I would say plenty of old people are too stuck in the past to make good decisions, but that's another matter entirely. Not to mention one we'll probably just have to suffer with until they all die out.

Then in the future we can be the old people to make bad decisions for the new younger generations, and the cycle can repeat itself.



Brackets said:


> Then you could start saying that we're too stupid to vote who goes into power, etc



Hey, get back here. Who told you that it was ok to run off with these baseless assumptions? 

I clearly said direct giving control to social or economical matters should not be a thing. Voting who goes into power doesn't do that for either of these things. It influences, sure, but doesn't give actual control.


----------



## Chris (Jun 26, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> I say there should be a do over or at least some sort of negotiations because of how close the voting was for those that voted



I agree. Apart from a lot of people admitting they voted leave and regret it because they didn't think 'leave' would _actually_ win, there is also the fact that 51.9% is such a minuscule majority. I don't think 75% voter turnout was really high enough to say "yes this is what the public really wants" based on it barely scraping over 50%. It's such a huge decision to make when it just shows that of us those who bothered to vote we're almost evenly divided on the issue. 

This is even tighter than the Scottish independence referendum result (45% leave UK; 55% stay in UK based on 85% voter turnout) and even then people wanted to call a second Scottish referendum. 

The people that annoy me most are those complaining who didn't even vote. Gah. Those people have no right to complain (unless they're underage or otherwise ineligible to vote). That right comes along with the responsibility of actually having voted!


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 26, 2016)

I'm surprised a majority vote is all i takes to leave the EU-- I would have thought in forming the EU that the member nations would have required something higher to leave once you had joined, like 60% or 2/3 of the vote or something.  If it only requires majority, then i'm a bit surprised this hasn't happened before with the UK or another nation.  (perhaps there was some mandatory post-creation period where the members could not hold such a referendum?)  

could the UK turn around and have a new referendum asking the voters to join or re-join the EU??


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 26, 2016)

I heard people are backtracking and actually are calling for another referendum


----------



## oath2order (Jun 26, 2016)

Brackets said:


> That's how democracy works, though. Out of the people who voted, a *majority*, even though just by a fraction, wanted to leave. And our government have to respect the people's decision. I voted remain and I'm disappointed, but it's done now and I think it's stupid to try again just because _we_ didn't get the results we wanted.



I think stuff like this should be a 2/3 majority, not a simple majority.


----------



## Koden (Jun 26, 2016)

As I do not live in Europe and thus can't have a say in this, enjoy a stupid picture.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 26, 2016)

Koden said:


> As I do not live in Europe and thus can't have a say in this, enjoy a stupid picture.
> 
> View attachment 176058



my favorite thing was I first saw this because of a friend directly involved in this.


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 26, 2016)

King Dad said:


> I'm surprised a majority vote is all i takes to leave the EU-- I would have thought in forming the EU that the member nations would have required something higher to leave once you had joined, like 60% or 2/3 of the vote or something.  If it only requires majority, then i'm a bit surprised this hasn't happened before with the UK or another nation.  (perhaps there was some mandatory post-creation period where the members could not hold such a referendum?)
> 
> could the UK turn around and have a new referendum asking the voters to join or re-join the EU??


It depends on the country's own legislation. In the Netherlands we wouldn't be able to vote on whether or not we should remain in the EU or leave, as we can't have a referendum on laws that are already in effect. The UK doesn't have such a specific referendum law in place. Also, the Brexit referendum had no criteria to it as far as I'm aware, which is why a nearly 52% majority for Brexit at 72% voter turnout is what's leading to the UK leaving the EU.

The latter is also one of the main reasons that the petition that has now been signed over 3 million times won't lead to a second referendum. As the vote on Thursday had no specific criteria, it could've been a 30% voter turnout with a 51% majority for Brexit and it would have had the same effects. Doing another referendum vote and changing it so that there's actual criteria in place to stunt the Leave camp just points to being a sore loser, and wanting to get a specific result to uphold the status quo.

Let's hope that someone in the UK governments finds a way to block Brexit though.


----------



## xenoblade (Jun 26, 2016)

although i am not british, or european even, i do think that britain should've stayed in the EU. already, the world can see some of the effects of the leave, even though actually _leaving_ is said to be a rather tedious process? the value of the pound has changed, prices in britain have changed, the prime minister leaving, etc. it's all counting towards a possible chain reaction that could eventually lead to the EU's demise, and with the possibility of donald trump being the next president of the u.s., things don't seem to be looking so bright for our upcoming generation.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 26, 2016)

I have signed a petition requesting a second referendum (going against the wishes of an elder, I must admit). I won't post it here in case it's not allowed, but it's pretty easy to find.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 26, 2016)

WellJenerally said:


> although i am not british, or european even, i do think that britain should've stayed in the EU. already, the world can see some of the effects of the leave, even though actually _leaving_ is said to be a rather tedious process— the value of the pound has changed, prices in britain have changed, the prime minister leaving, etc. it's all counting towards a possible chain reaction that could eventually lead to the EU's demise, and with the possibility of donald trump being the next president of the u.s., things don't seem to be looking so bright for our upcoming generation.



well baby boomers and such have already screwed over the modern generations in plenty of ways, so what's a little complete collapse of a civil western society before they finally **** off and die?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 26, 2016)

Bowie said:


> I have signed a petition requesting a second referendum (going against the wishes of an elder, I must admit). I won't post it here in case it's not allowed, but it's pretty easy to find.



p sure it's been posted here already, if its the same one I'm thinking of


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 26, 2016)

I can understand why people would be upset with the outcome of the vote, but I don't see anything wrong with the process. 52% voting to leave is not an overwhelming majority, but it's still bigger than the 48% that the remain side got. All the remain side had to do was convince a simple majority to stay in the EU. The citizens of the U.K. didn't need to overwhelmingly love the EU, there just had to be enough support for it that it was more popular than unpopular. The remain side failed simple as that.

It should be a simple majority vote and not a 60% or 2/3 or whatever vote because being in the EU is not anywhere close to being a human right. It's a decision that the people of each country get to choose whether it is better for their country to be in or out. Being able to move freely between sovereign countries is a privilege not a right; and the people voted to take away that privilege from people in other EU countries in exchange for losing the privilege to freely travel to other EU countries. Like it or not, that's a completely fair choice for people to make.

And as always, abstaining from voting means you don't care whether you actually care or not. If the people who skipped out on voting really wanted to remain, they should have submitted a ballot.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 26, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> I can understand why people would be upset with the outcome of the vote, but I don't see anything wrong with the process. 52% voting to leave is not an overwhelming majority, but it's still bigger than the 48% that the remain side got. All the remain side had to do was convince a simple majority to stay in the EU. The citizens of the U.K. didn't need to overwhelmingly love the EU, there just had to be enough support for it that it was more popular than unpopular. The remain side failed simple as that.
> 
> It should be a simple majority vote and not a 60% or 2/3 or whatever vote because being in the EU is not anywhere close to being a human right. It's a decision that the people of each country get to choose whether it is better for their country to be in or out. Being able to move freely between sovereign countries is a privilege not a right; and the people voted to take away that privilege from people in other EU countries in exchange for losing the privilege to freely travel to other EU countries. Like it or not, that's a completely fair choice for people to make.
> 
> And as always, abstaining from voting means you don't care whether you actually care or not. If the people who skipped out on voting really wanted to remain, they should have submitted a ballot.



Okay but this is determining the future of the country for the next 20 years, minimum. That should have a 2/3 majority.

**** simple majorities for **** like this.


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 26, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Okay but this is determining the future of the country for the next 20 years, minimum. That should have a 2/3 majority.
> 
> **** simple majorities for **** like this.



You could say almost any law could affect a country for the next 20, 50, or 100 years. Having a 2/3 majority requirement just delays progress because it is almost impossible to get 66.6% of millions of people to agree on a issue. If the U.K. were never a part of the EU and were voting to become a part of it, then would you support a 2/3 majority requirement? Of course people are in favor of 2/3 requirements when they prefer the status quo because they only need a small minority to keep it that way. That's exactly why Brexit needed to be a simple majority vote. Neither side should have a handicap for such an important decision.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 26, 2016)

Except it's such an important decision that there SHOULD be a handicap to make it a 2/3 majority wtf.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 26, 2016)

not to mention this isn't a decision that just affects the UK populace (which is ALREADY bad enough to be put to a simple majority vote for), but the entire world. even if unquestionably the UK will have the full brunt of the effect, treating as otherwise is just extremely narrow-minded and selfish

which is just even more reason why simple majority is absolute bull**** here

to say nothing of voting itself being the final word on the matter


----------



## oath2order (Jun 26, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> not to mention this isn't a decision that just affects the UK populace (which is ALREADY bad enough to be put to a simple majority vote for), but the entire world. even if unquestionably the UK will have the full brunt of the effect, treating as otherwise is just extremely narrow-minded and selfish
> 
> which is just even more reason why simple majority is absolute bull**** here
> 
> to say nothing of voting itself being the final word on the matter



Exactly. **** like gay marriage, abortion, social issues in relation to your own country, yeah, I'm fine with that being a simple majority. But when it comes to a referendum on whether your country stays in a global trade deal that whether or not staying in or not affects hundreds of millions of people, yeah, that needs a little more than a simple majority.


----------



## xenoblade (Jun 26, 2016)

the thing about brexit was that if they had lowered the voting age (i'm guessing it's around 18 or 21), there would've been a better chance for britain to stay in the EU if the young voters were educated about the topic and knew the effects of their vote. the upcoming generation will have to deal with this, while the older population (most of which i imagine have voted to leave) get to leave the earth soon after britain truly leaves the EU. it's a confusing thing, leaving the future of a new generation to an older one with possibly outdated views on the world.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 26, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Exactly. **** like *gay marriage, abortion*, social issues in relation to your own country, yeah, I'm fine with that being a simple majority.



tbh I'd even argue stuff like this shouldn't be. If only because the arguments against more often than not tend to be the result of religious and/or homophobic bigotry, which is still running around far too rampantly.


But between them the the current situation, they are still endlessly "better". If only because of being localized in who they can potentially end up screwing over.


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 26, 2016)

oath2order said:


> But when it comes to a referendum on whether your country stays in a global trade deal that whether or not staying in or not affects hundreds of millions of people, yeah, that needs a little more than a simple majority.



Why should the people of the U.K. give a s*** what the rest of the world wants? It's their country and they have the right to exit the EU if they think it's in their best interests. I know as an American that we usually don't care about what the rest of the world thinks when we make a decision, so I'm kind of happy to see the British say "F*** off!" to the rest of the world who wanted them to stay.


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 27, 2016)

In today's debate, David Cameron said there won't be a second referendum about the UK leaving the EU (source), as expected.
The article also mentions some of his other statements, like his condemning of racist and anti-migrant behavior. I watched some of the debate earlier, and regarding that he said (paraphrasing) "the UK has received and hosted many refugees and immigrants, and will continue to do so even after the Brexit". I hope the anti-migrant voters realize that as a result of the Brexit, there's a possibility that immigration might actually rise. They filled the hole by digging a possibly bigger one.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 27, 2016)

Is Scotland having another independence referendum?


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm not from the UK/EU, but I would have voted to stay. From what I know of the situation, it seems like the pros of staying outweigh the pros of leaving. But it seems that the majority of the UK disagrees. I wish you guys luck.

Also, poor Scotland. I'm friends with a lot of Scottish people and the majority of them basically say f*** you to the UK and want out and back in to the EU.


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 27, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> Is Scotland having another independence referendum?


That depends. Nicola Sturgeon is looking for a way to block the Brexit altogether, but if that doesn't work out then there will likely be a second referendum about Scotland's independence.


----------

